# a bit more than the pokie handling



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I handled big and dangerous big spids.....thought i would try a big snake :2thumb:
paul


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

lol i can just see that thing going OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

.....sizing him up for dinner :whistling2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Thats me.......he will be doing the sizing.....it is big enough,trust me :mf_dribble:
that was tonight......daves monster burm khan :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

gorgeous snake, how much does he weigh? (hope he's not hungry though)


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

its head was pointing at a rather precarious angle:snake:
:gasp:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

think this is the invert section. :whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> think this is the invert section. :whistling2:


Shut up Alex, it's a nice big lush Burm, so appreciate it an move on :razz:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I wish i could keep one of them .........  Real nice burm ....


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

what do u feed them on super size rats lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Just cos you love those scaly death machines Roy...

It _is_ an impressive picture I must say, even if posted in the wrong section, but hey-ho.

Also, I think the head is actually pointed towards the camera Pinkytoes :lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

/\ thats one impressive snake all the same,regardless of its head


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Shut up Alex, it's a nice big lush Burm, so appreciate it an move on :razz:


 how bout reply to my texts? 
ha


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

only way I could top my recent pokie piccy......with a recent snakey piccy :lol2:
Paul


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

spit051261 - Husband, Father, Handler of dangerous and exotic species of snakes and tarantulas. Mad man.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> thats one impressive snake all the same,regardless of its head


That's what she said...:whistling2:

Out of interest Paul, do you enjoy handling dangerous animals because they're dangerous? Just trying to work it out.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Theevilreddevil said:


> what do u feed them on super size rats lol


 think dave feeds it on rabbits,pigs,goats.......whatever he can get :2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Will you be laughing when one of your dangerous potentially lethal reps/inverts bites you ?


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

take a bath in dead pinkies then hold it


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> think dave feeds it on rabbits,pigs,goats.......whatever he can get :2thumb:



:gasp: No wonder he's so eager for me to help out... I'm burm food. :lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

i once picked up T Rex


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> That's what she said...:whistling2:
> 
> Out of interest Paul, do you enjoy handling dangerous animals because they're dangerous? Just trying to work it out.


There was no danger....I had 3 fully grown men and my Mrs. in the room.
You do not handle this sort of snake on your own
This is in a completeley different league to any non DWA spider my friend 
paul


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> Will you be laughing when one of your dangerous potentially lethal reps/inverts bites you ?


Boo to you!

It's a good thread taking the mick a bit, try chillin out.

Alex - No


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> There was no danger....I had 3 fully grown men and my Mrs. in the room.
> You do not handle this sort of snake on your own
> paul


Who else was there? I only see 3 people.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> That's what she said...:whistling2:
> 
> Out of interest Paul, do you enjoy handling dangerous animals because they're dangerous? Just trying to work it out.


i hit a wasps nest with a brick once....can i be in the "dangerous gang" please?8)


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

has it ever tryed to cuddle you


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> There was no danger....I had 3 fully grown men and my Mrs. in the room.
> You do not handle this sort of snake on your own
> paul


It's also a python, it's all muscle, but that's beside the point.

I mean, I'm trying to get my head round this, you enjoy handling stuff like that, despite the fact you need several other people there just in case? Is it because there's a thrill in the danger, real or perceived?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Who else was there? I only see 3 people.


next time josh....I will make sure they all stand in front of the mirror for you....happy 
paul


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> i hit a wasps nest with a brick once....can i be in the "dangerous gang" please?8)


lol attacked a wasp nest with 2 cans of wasp killer.... it didnt end well.

Wouldnt try that again in awhile i tell ya lol


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> next time josh....I will make sure they all stand in fromt of the mirror for you....happy
> paul


Only asking not getting on your back or nothing. :lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

just tazer it lol


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> It's also a python, it's all muscle, but that's beside the point.
> 
> I mean, I'm trying to get my head round this, you enjoy handling stuff like that, despite the fact you need several other people there just in case? Is it because there's a thrill in the danger, real or perceived?


 
baloon's give "some" people orgies. i dont think it's hard to understand the need to handle some dangerous animal's.

Like some people swim with shark's, they do it because they enjoy it.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Millions of people participate in dangerous sports such as drag racing, parachute jumping, rock climbing, deep-sea diving, and they do it for the thrill of it. Most people accept others' pastimes even if they wouldn't do it themselves. I don't see how this is really any different, to be honest.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> lol attacked a wasp nest with 2 cans of wasp killer.... it didnt end well.
> 
> Wouldnt try that again in awhile i tell ya lol


that i am agreeable with :lol2:
I was only 8 when i did it, someone dared me for a MB bar, prob before your time, but rest assured it WASNT worth it, i still hate MB bars to this day :shock:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^I hope it's not a sexual fetish... :lol2:

Just wondered his reasoning, not saying it's wrong, just wondering.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Come on , you know we don't like people holding their animals in this section . :lol2:


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> i once picked up T Rex


any pics lol


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I have swum with sharks in the Bahamas.......at night after a skinfull....only realised the next day how dangerous it was when we set sail and read that a holiday maker had been killed that day by a shark.......good buzz though..
you only live once.....live it
paul


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice Paul! 

wrong section though? not that I care :lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^I hope it's not a sexual fetish...





Hedgewitch said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Just wondered his reasoning, not saying it's wrong, just wondering.


Nahh bearing in mind im old...AN MB bar was a chocolate bar in the late 70s/early 80s. And in the fear of straying off topic, lets get back to large snakes and rippling muscularness (if there is such a word)


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Come on , you know we don't like people holding their animals in this section . :lol2:


mutley my friend :whistling2:
I have paid once for my pokie exploits :lol2:
paul


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> that i am agreeable with :lol2:
> I was only 8 when i did it, someone dared me for a MB bar, prob before your time, but rest assured it WASNT worth it, i still hate MB bars to this day :shock:


 
lol i was about 10 and did it because i wasnt the brightest bulb in the box when i was younger.... or now for that matter :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^I hope it's not a sexual fetish... :lol2:
> 
> Just wondered his reasoning, not saying it's wrong, just wondering.


did you have to say that? I want to sleep tonight!


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> that i am agreeable with :lol2:
> I was only 8 when i did it, someone dared me for a MB bar, prob before your time, but rest assured it WASNT worth it, i still hate MB bars to this day :shock:


Funny that, I attacked one when I was eight got stung like hell :whistling2: was well worth the sherbert lemons in the end :lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> I have swum with sharks in the Bahamas.......at night after a skinfull....only realised the next day how dangerous it was when we set sail and read that a holiday maker had been killed that day by a shark.......good buzz though..
> you only live once.....live it
> paul


We are all prone to doing silly things when drunk at night and regret the next day.....apparently:whistling2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> did you have to say that? I want to sleep tonight!


 i wont be sleeping tonight these crickets wont shut up:gasp:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> Mutley.100 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on , you know we don't like people holding their animals in this section . :lol2:
> ...


I'm just glad you took the comment in the spirit it was intended . :2thumb:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^I hope it's not a sexual fetish... :lol2:
> 
> Just wondered his reasoning, not saying it's wrong, just wondering.


 I have noticed that you will slag me off whatever I do......WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM ?
If I had saved 20 kids from a fire....you would slag me off........
Whats up....please explain
paul


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Poked this odd rolled up leaf with this strange translucent papery stuff at either end with a machete... tiny black wasps swarmed me, that was fun. 
Had to run away from them, worst bit is that I ran past my mate, who got stung as a result... about twice as much as me :lol2: That cost me a beer later.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> I'm just glad you took the comment in the spirit it was intended . :2thumb:


 always mate :2thumb:
paul


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> I have noticed that you will slag me off whatever I do......WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM ?
> If I had saved 20 kids from a fire....you would slag me off........
> Whats up....please explain
> paul


Sorry to double post, but dude, I'm not slagging you off. I'm asking a question, and trying to be polite about it as well.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Poked this odd rolled up leaf with this strange translucent papery stuff at either end with a machete... tiny black wasps swarmed me, that was fun.
> Had to run away from them, worst bit is that I ran past my mate, who got stung as a result... about twice as much as me :lol2: That cost me a beer later.


:gasp::war:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^I was in the rainforest my dear, everyone had a machete!


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> *I have swum with sharks* in the Bahamas.......at night after a skinfull....only realised the next day how dangerous it was when we set sail and read that a holiday maker had been killed that day by a shark.......good buzz though..
> you only live once.....live it
> paul


Same but not intentionally lol. took a boat trip on holiday there was 2 small shark's swimmin next to me and my cusin they came right up close (i have HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE phobia of shark's if they were bigger i would probably try drown myself lol)


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^I was in the rainforest my dear, everyone had a machete!


ahhh i see, well il let u off then


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> ahhh i see, well il let u off then


You remind me of a LUKE WARM 
 HOT DOG ...... 

[]D [] []V[] []D


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> Same but not intentionally lol. took a boat trip on holiday there was 2 small shark's swimmin next to me and my cusin they came right up close (i have HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE phobia of shark's if they were bigger i would probably try drown myself lol)


 my swim was not with intention .....no idea there were sharks there.........sad thing is.....it was about the 900th time i went there.....just normally never got off the boat.....shit hole :devil:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> You remind me of a LUKE WARM
> HOT DOG ......
> 
> []D [] []V[] []D


Excuse me?:gasp:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

i like to cuddle great whites


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> my swim was not with intention .....no idea there were sharks there.........sad thing is.....it was about the 900th time i went there.....just normally never got off the boat.....shit hole :devil:


I cant swim and now im quite glad i cant! lol,, scary stuff are sharks:devil:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

mythicdawn07 said:


> Same but not intentionally lol. took a boat trip on holiday there was 2 small shark's swimmin next to me and my cusin they came right up close (i have HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE phobia of shark's if they were bigger i would probably try drown myself lol)


Go under the water when there are sharks about, surely with a phobia of em, seein em all not just a fin would make it worse?

:razz:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I IZ DENTAL CREFF 

"Hmmmmmmm.... What Is that smell" 

Hahahahahahahhaaha..........


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> I cant swim and now im quite glad i cant! lol,, scary stuff are sharks:devil:


 you only live once and are a long time dead 
paul


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

We live twice ..... And yes i can save you i am jesus christ ....


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> you only live once and are a long time dead
> paul


yeah LIVE is what i intend to do, swimming and sharks just dont do it for me im afraid:lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Go under the water when there are sharks about, surely with a phobia of em, seein em all not just a fin would make it worse?
> 
> :razz:


Nah i have seen/read alot about shark's, i prefer to see the whole thing rather than a fin lol. mayb then i can see if its one of the "dangerous" ones lol.

It's funny really i love to watch anything about shark's yet i'm petrified of them (would probably get in a cage to see a great white in the water). I also have a little phobia with spider's. yet i own 8 and handle them. I think the scariest thing is not knowing where they are or how many there are lol.

i'm weird with fear what can i say lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Nah mate, people are often fascinated by what they hate and what they're afraid of.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I think this is the first thread ever when I am not getting a slating....and I am handling something a bit more dangerous than most spiders :2thumb:
paul


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Nah mate, people are often fascinated by what they hate and what they're afraid of.


 But I am not afraid of anything....seriously


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> But I am not afraid of anything....seriously


 
think he's talking to me :2thumb:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> I think this is the first thread ever when I am not getting a slating....and I am handling something a bit more dangerous than most spiders :2thumb:
> paul


what u do with your animals is ur choice i suppose.... Now dont all jump on me now for saying so :lol2:
Unless of course you post these kinda threads to instill debate?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> think he's talking to me :2thumb:


Aye, that I am.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> I think this is the first thread ever when I am not getting a slating....and I am handling something a bit more dangerous than most spiders :2thumb:
> paul


That reads like you're a bit disappointed . :lol2:

Maybe tomorrow , okay ? :whistling2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Nah mate, people are often fascinated by what they hate and what they're afraid of.


I still have a healthy fear of all my Ts, in all possibility a respectful fear, maybe a good thing, maybe not but works for me all the same


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Pinkytoes said:


> I still have a healthy fear of all my Ts, in all possibility a respectful fear, maybe a good thing, maybe not but works for me all the same


No need to be scared about anythin you've got, even as adults, let along slings/juvies.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> That reads like you're a bit disappointed . :lol2:
> 
> Maybe tomorrow , okay ? :whistling2:


:hmm:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> No need to be scared about anythin you've got, even as adults, let along slings/juvies.


That may well be true, but considering i was a complete arachnaphobe(sp) up untill 2 years ago, im proud that i have got this far:2thumb:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

For all the downsides to fear, it does stop you getting complacent.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> That may well be true, but considering i was a complete arachnaphobe(sp) up untill 2 years ago, im proud that i have got this far:2thumb:


I can send you some stuff if you like :mf_dribble::devil: very nice animals 
Paul


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

EG today..couldnt find my long tweezers to take out Flowers water dish to wash it...so i put my hand in and lifted it out. That to me is a great achievement and was proud of myself, as when "needs must" we can overcome fears.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> I can send you some stuff if you like :mf_dribble::devil: very nice animals
> Paul


what kinda stuff?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> EG today..couldnt find my long tweezers to take out Flowers water dish to wash it...so i put my hand in and lifted it out. That to me is a great achievement and was proud of myself, as when "needs must" we can overcome fears.


 give me your address and I have a sweetie for.......I will pay postage :2thumb: if it puts you in a coma though.....not my fault :lol2:
paul


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> what kinda stuff?


 fasciata


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> fasciata


err nah ur ok ta! :lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> err nah ur ok ta! :lol2:


 ok.....:gasp:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Ignore


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Ignore


me? :halo:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> fasciata


 
Send me one if ya want :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

im glad i just bought some M.balfouri :mf_dribble:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> ok.....:gasp:


That would kill me, im a noob remember but i may know of someone that would take it, just waiting on her texting me back :2thumb:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> That would kill me, im a noob remember but i may know of someone that would take it, just waiting on her texting me back :2thumb:


It would not kill you LoL.... 

M.balfouri ARE best Spider African species . Im a proud man When they arive at my door.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> That would kill me, im a noob remember but i may know of someone that would take it, just waiting on her texting me back :2thumb:


 offer is for now....if you had said yes at the time....I would have sent it......offer over...it is not for one of your feiends


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> offer is for now....if you had said yes at the time....I would have sent it......offer over...it is not for one of your feiends


Il take it paul ... I only own 1 pokie


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

This is for Josh who thought we did not have enough people at the big snake gig at my place .....there were another 2 people as well......safety first with real animals
Paul


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Man, that's even bigger than I thought it was, looks bigger than in the first picture.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> offer is for now....if you had said yes at the time....I would have sent it......offer over...it is not for one of your feiends


oh well, never mind..win some, lose some :whistling2:
ty anyways


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> oh well, never mind..win some, lose some :whistling2:
> ty anyways


My second spider was A P.regalis - I dont think its a bad spider to have Why dont you just take it there quit docile .


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> My second spider was A P.regalis - I dont think its a bad spider to have Why dont you just take it there quit docile .


 quite docile in the coma type of way you mean :mf_dribble:
Paul


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> My second spider was A P.regalis - I dont think its a bad spider to have Why dont you just take it there quit docile .


coz im not experienced enough, and its pretty silly taking on something like that when im not even confident in dealing with an Aciv, suppose its called being sensible.:blush:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> coz im not experienced enough, and its pretty silly taking on something like that when im not even confident in dealing with an Aciv, suppose its called being sensible.:blush:


Well you will get one one day I can bet on it


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> quite docile in the coma type of way you mean :mf_dribble:
> Paul


coma?:whistling2:
their bite doesnt induce a coma, unless of course you are in some way alergic to the venom, which im not willing to find out:lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> coz im not experienced enough, and its pretty silly taking on something like that when im not even confident in dealing with an Aciv, suppose its called being sensible.:blush:


 good on you.....give it time
should have some OBT's in a few months.....may be ready then......although they are a bit worse than pokies 
paul


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Well you will get one one day I can bet on it


possibly! :lol2:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> possibly! :lol2:


 Do you like Theraphosa blondi .


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Do you like Theraphosa blondi .


nooooooooooooooo
they are pure evil:devil:
Id rather stab myself in the eye with a Spork than have one of them..It would prob nick my car when my back was turned


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> nooooooooooooooo
> they are pure evil:devil:


WoW so if i offerd you one u would not take it .


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

as per my previous post! :lol2:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> as per my previous post! :lol2:


No spider or any other invert would hurt you if you dont tuch it , I think you could keep anything its just your fear that is controling you because any hobbyest would not refuse a t blondi .  he.. he..


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> No spider or any other invert would hurt you if you dont tuch it , I think you could keep anything its just your fear that is controling you because any hobbyest would not refuse a t blondi .  he.. he..


To a certain extent you may be correct, but being new to the hobby il stick to my docile ones meantime,I consider myself a sensible hobbyist and no point of taking on something i wouldn't be confident in cleaning, feeding or spraying. That is just irresponsible in my eyes.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> To a certain extent you may be correct, but being new to the hobby il stick to my docile ones meantime,I consider myself a sensible hobbyist and no point of taking on something i wouldn't be confident in cleaning, feeding or spraying. That is just irresponsible in my eyes.


He... he.. so your calling me irresponsible Ok .....


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> He... he.. so your calling me irresponsible Ok .....


No i didn't insinuate for one minute it was meaning you, I was taking it from my aspect as to why I wouldn't consider a more aggressive species that im scared of, my personal opinion, nothing more.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> No i didn't insinuate for one minute it was meaning you, I was taking it from my aspect as to why I wouldn't consider a more aggressive species that im scared of, my personal opinion, nothing more.


Its ok ....  You will be redy one day


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Soon I will own 2 of the most rarest tarantulas in the world .....


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Soon I will own 2 of the most rarest tarantulas in the world .....


... lol?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Soon I will own 2 of the most rarest tarantulas in the world .....


And they are? :lol2: Proper species names please, not common names.

Spit - Nice burm! How big?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Becky said:


> And they are? :lol2: Proper species names please, not common names.
> 
> Spit - Nice burm! How big?


I think he said he's getting 2 M. balfouri


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Becky said:


> And they are? :lol2: Proper species names please, not common names.
> 
> Spit - Nice burm! How big?


Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> This is for Josh who thought we did not have enough people at the big snake gig at my place .....there were another 2 people as well......safety first with real animals
> Paul


O_O

You didnt have to. I was asking who else was there, not doubting you or getting on your back. xD!

You both look high holding the snake. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice snake i do like a good snake me, dont own any tho maybe one day tho looks like you were really enjoying that Paul.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> O_O
> You both look high holding the snake. :lol2:


LOL i agree with this haha


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> LOL i agree with this haha


Stoned Handlers:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

lmfao post more pic's so we can make a comic


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I need more funny photos then, and I'll make a big thread with them in. :lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

should of made the snakes speechbubble OM NOM NOM NOM! lol


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Josh-sama said:


> Stoned Handlers:


Quality!!! :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Monocentropus balfouri


They're not that rare anymore and certainly not the rarest in the world! :lol2: There's plenty more spiders i'd choose to have over these


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Becky said:


> They're not that rare anymore and certainly not the rarest in the world! :lol2: There's plenty more spiders i'd choose to have over these


 
That's what i thought. :lol2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Stoned Handlers:


 Very Good Josh remind me to *slap you* next time I see you !
Seriously though neither of us were in any way stoned or under the influence which in my book is mega taboo when handling any animal especially this beat.
Those who know me will tell you that I am anti Drugs *Big Time*


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

AZUK said:


> Very Good Josh remind me to *slap you* next time I see you !
> Seriously though neither of us were in any way stoned or under the influence which in my book is mega taboo when handling any animal especially this beat.
> Those who know me will tell you that I am anti Drugs *Big Time*


A snake owner that doesn't drink or get stoned! That's a first, lol.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

*seen to many lives ruined by them*


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I may have a drink on the weekends (when I am not working nights:devil ....like most people do but I don't touch drugs...never have and never seen the need to
paul


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

'Twas a joke guys, not saying it's true O-O.
Dave if you do slap me, hit me on the left. The rights too good.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> 'Twas a joke guys, not saying it's true O-O.
> Dave if you do slap me, hit me on the left. The rights too good.


 He is going to slap you when he sees you :lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> He is going to slap you when he sees you :lol2:


I'm moving to a police safe house just to be sure he doesn't. :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Paul, how bigs the burm?

We have an 11ft male burm, hes lovely


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I have not measured them lately but at a guess Karn is around 15 ft


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Impressive snakes Dave. Very very impressive!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> I may have a drink on the weekends (when I am not working nights:devil ....like most people do but I don't touch drugs...never have and never seen the need to
> paul


Haven't you tried Salvia? I remember a thread about it.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Haven't you tried Salvia? I remember a thread about it.


Tried it once....it was nuts.
salvia is a legal, powerful natural hallucinogen....although I would not recommend it.....once bitten and all that :mf_dribble:
I will rephrase my earler statement just for you then :devil::devil:
I have never tried any illegal substances......is that better


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> Tried it once....it was nuts.
> salvia is a legal, powerful natural hallucinogen....although I would not recommend it.....once bitten and all that :mf_dribble:


Yeh I don't fancy it much, I've seen the videos of people on it on youtube. Can't imagine it will stay legal for long.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Its just a Burm- cative bred, nice and docile... if it was an Af-Rock or Retic that size, then you may see some danger...


----------

